# Ozzie crafting Shell Arch



## band (Apr 20, 2020)

All my neighbors live on the left side of the island.  Please go straight to Ozzie and back. Tip if you want. Thank you!


I'll only be on for a little while until I have to sign-in to a work meeting. I won't be interacting with you either, gotta get ready! Sorry.

Join the turnip queue below:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/750428a9


----------



## Lunova (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi! Could I come!


----------



## band (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunova said:


> Hi! Could I come!


Join the queue for the code.  https://turnip.exchange/island/750428a9


----------



## ayla<3 (Apr 20, 2020)

can i come ? :3


----------



## band (Apr 20, 2020)

ayla<3 said:


> can i come ? :3



Yes! And best title ever LOL


----------



## ayla<3 (Apr 20, 2020)

jajsj thanku


----------



## rins (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, I am supposedly number 1 in the queue right now but.. I can't tell where the dodo code is.............


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, the internet cut out?


----------



## Keen (Apr 20, 2020)

I got booted when somebody left due to communication error =\


----------

